# ? Dell Monitors latest Model naming convention?



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

As the subject says, does anyone know where to find what Dell Monitors latest Model naming convention is?

All I've been able to find is: "the 'H' signifying still a 16:9 aspect ratio screen, and the 'M' being introduced to signify the use of an e-IPS panel."

All too confusing for my old brain, and even one of their suggestions at their site popped up one for a listed "23" " model, but when checking it's specs, it seems to actually be a 24" viewable display.

Call me confused.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

P2213H means Professional series, 22inches (21.5" viewable because of the 16:9) 13 means 2013 model.. H height adjustable


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks.

I found a good summary at Dell monitors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, but still no summary of the letters and numbers used.

What I did find amazing when checking some of the panel models used by the few panel manufacturers, was the wide pricing of the various brands that actually use the same panels.

There's a good database at:
Monitor Panel Search Database

TFT Central Monitor Panel Part Database


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

U is iPS
E is generally consumer
P is the professional series - LED back lit - good imputs - height adjustable.

the end is usually the model year ie U2412H is ips 24" with height adjustment for 2012 but Dell sometimes continues to sell earlier models.
U2410H has a better gamut and is still sold.
A bit of pattern but not all that consistent.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It's weird to me that Dell labels a bunch of TN-Panel monitors as "professional" series. As if anyone doing any sort of professional "monitor work" (ie: pretty much only photography/imaging, IMHO) would use a TN panel display.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info and I'm glad I'm not the only one confused with their naming and lack of consistency.

But my other confusion comes from the fact that some of the NEC monitors that MacDoc mentioned elsewhere that have some rave reviews and are sometimes using the same panels that Dell is using, but different pricing and specs, as well as some reviews.

So I guess the differences are due to the other internal electronics and how they work and are designed that makes the difference.

Poor consumer trying to figure it all out. At least for my old brain.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> It's weird to me that Dell labels a bunch of TN-Panel monitors as "professional" series. As if anyone doing any sort of professional "monitor work" (ie: pretty much only photography/imaging, IMHO) would use a TN panel display.


professional may not necessarily mean graphic work, it could be simply office work. Not a consumer monitor for home, but one meant for work.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

the P series are mostly height adjustable and have better screen resolution than the E series. that's the difference.
S is the studio line.

not all U series have an IPS panel.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

screen resolution????
How can you have a "better" screen resolution. Pixel count is pixel count. Unless you are saying something like 1920x1200 is "better" than 1920x1080
Better usually means quality either in panel or backlight or electronic LUT like the NEC upper end have.

You might have a better panel. Which U series are not iPS - AFAIK they all were tho I guess maybe PVA is an option.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

yes screen resolution...

ie, S2740L vs U2713HM which are 1920x1080 vs 2560x1440

maybe i am mistaken for one of the Ultrasharp not being IPS.


----------

